# Instead 'softcups'



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can buy these from normal shops other than online? We're going to use them this week for ttc but i've lost the ones I had in... Typically us now a bank hol!!! All help gratefully received!

R&J


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I got it online sorry can't help

L x


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

I got mine online too sorry! But can I just say, they are *giant*!! I set mines back on the shelf in my room, and think that's where they're gona stay!


----------

